# All Digests for Newsletter 2994



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Apr 2, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

mini-rant
What do you call this hat?
$1. patterns
Suggestions wanted for joining off white granny squares
Responses
Problem with wool yarn, part 2
Kn symbol
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

The 'No Stitch' Symbol on a Knitting Chart
Sunny Sunny Sunny by Carol Sulcoski k
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Child's.Bunny Seeater
My little Scots guard romper
Knit Dainty Dollies
2nd Miss Tilly Doll - done
creating this much joy
One more Sleeping Isabelle doll
What I found......Katia Jaipur, Color 51
Tunisian Honeycomb Stitch (C)
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Just a little Grandma brag.
kk's Foolish Friday
Reruns of old westerns .
I Deleted the Post
What do you call a... where you live?
Tablet or Chromebook
Little competed in another trial! (MzBarnz)
Request for prayers continues...
Senior thoughts for the day
April's Fool's Joke…Funny
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

Knitting Tea Party, Friday 1st April, 2022
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

FS - Yarn
Knitting books
Knit Picks lace yarn for sale sold waiting payment
2 Skeins of Mirasol Nuna yarn - SOLD
*Links and Resources*

New Youtube Channel - Knitty Magazine
Color Wheel Shawl (K)
Off-the-shoulder blouse
Checkerboard Mesh Scarf (K)
Rosebud Speckle Baby Blanket (K)
Darling, but I don't crochet C Free
Knitting for charity
Snowflakes Sweater for Women, S-5XL (C)
Barbie doll cocktail dress
Caryopsis Sweater for Women, S-5XL (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Help to find pattern


----------

